# good frost free sillcock brands?



## debiasio (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm looking to install frost-free sillcocks at my house. Can anyone recommend a good brand? Thanks.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

debiasio said:


> I'm looking to install frost-free sillcocks at my house. Can anyone recommend a good brand? Thanks.


Legend


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the Legend 1/4 turn valves, but they had some issues with them a few years back, specifically the ceramic cartridges getting corroded and leaking. I probably replaced a dozen of them over the last year or so. That said, they are easy to fix if you can find replacement cartridges, or you can buy a new one and take the cartridge out of it. I'll install just about any brand but Arrow and Woodford, those brands have proprietary parts that can be very hard to find


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

A few things keep in mind when installing and using freeze-resistant hose bibs, based on problems I see at home and water intrusion inspections here in Chicago:


1) These hose bibs (sill cocks) are freeze_*-**resistant*_, not freeze_-*proof*_ – if you install them in locations were freezing temperatures are present at or behind the interior end of the valve (for example, because cold air is infiltrating the wall around the valve) the valves and/or the pipe behind them can still freeze and burst:











2) Often, I see these installed with an incorrect pitch, they must be installed with a slight downwards slope to prevent water form collecting in the valve down-stream of the valve seat:














3) If you leave a charged (water-filled) hose attached, the valve will remain filled with water even when "off".


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

They will also freeze if a water filled hose is left attached through the winter.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Prier. They are commercial grade (but kind've expensive).


----------

